# Transporting track



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club sets up layouts at a number of shows and events each year. We have somewhere between 600-800 feet of track. The lightweight cardboard boxes are pretty much giving out after I don't know how many years. So we're looking for ideas for transporting the track. It has to be fairly lightweight yet sturdy. Everything goes onto 18"x48" shelves on rolling racks. We have 1', 2' and 4' straight sections as well as 11000, 15000 and 16000 curves.


Unlike other club layouts I've seen that use modules, etc. we build up each show layout from scratch. We set up 5-7 loops. So all the track starts out in pieces and is torn down to sections. Now we need something to put it in besides flimsy cardboard boxes with miles of packing tape on them. Also, we like cheap.

Ideas and suggestions welcome.

Thanks


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

We bundle our loose sections using the non-adhesive poly wrapping film that comes on a hand held roller.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Find a print shop near you with 40 inch presses. Ask them if they have any "BLANKET TUBES" Blanket Tubes are carboard tubes that are about 10 inches in diamater and ( if for a 40 inch press) are over 40 inches long. Thay usually throw them away. If the company has a 28 or 29 inch press then the tubes are over 29 inches long. There is a lid that comes with blanket tubes. They should be free.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

SAGRES bundles the track in lots of 8, wraps each bundle with three velcro stips (ends and middle) and packs them in plastic under bed boxes. We carry a little over 1,000 feet of track to each of the 4-5 shows we do each year. We also build from scratch at each show.
The power supplies, tools, track connetors,rubber bands and other working materials go in large plastic totes like the Post Office uses.
Jim Shutt


----------

